# Tourist visa extension



## Rolanpart (Jun 28, 2020)

Hi, my 90 days visa has expired during the lockdown, does anyone know the procedures and paperwork required for an extension (and its duration)?


----------



## Rolanpart (Jun 28, 2020)

I'm a British citizen btw


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Rolanpart said:


> Hi, my 90 days visa has expired during the lockdown, does anyone know the procedures and paperwork required for an extension (and its duration)?


Hi and welcome to the forum.

I will give you a link and if you go on there you will find all the answers to your questions,but as it's Egypt and as no doubt you will have found out by now rules change by the minute,or can vary by what area you live in or even what mood the person you are dealing with is in that particular day,even what nationality you are can make a difference,although being british shouldn't cause you any problems,but good luck anyway.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1949197995330992


----------

